# Just bought a Trooper MK III



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I just picked up a beautiful Trooper MK III 357 in nickle. The serial number comes up as 1969. This gun is in GREAT condition. I know the guy I bougft it from, he hasn't shot more than 100 rounds through it since he had it. It has sat in his gun safe for the last 9 or 10 years. It is tight and shoots great. He wanted $325 for it, I paid him and thought that was a steal!
I will put up pictures this weekend!!








MO:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great gun.

You're gonna love it. 

Post a picture,


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice gun and a pretty good deal.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Dsig1 said:


> Nice gun and a pretty good deal.


 +1 SWEET!
Eli


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

*Trooper Mk III*

I am unsure about what you were talking about when you mentioned that the SN came up "as 1960". Mk IIIs weren't made in 1960. The original Trooper was made until 1971 or 1972 and the Mk IIIs replaced the originals. I came out of the Navy and went to the SO in 1971 and bought an original Trooper. Regardless, they were great guns and yours looks really great. After the Mk IIIs had their run they were replaced in manufacture byt the Mk Vs.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

probably just meant that it came up as #1960, which either has personal significance or he is stoked about it being a fairly low serial number (as compared to 25,321)

you got out of the navy in 1971? way to make me feel like a child, lol

I don't what it is, but my time on this site has entirely changed my view of revolvers, and I now find myself not only liking them, but wanting one.


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

*I know what you mean...*

You're probably right about the SN. I'm not all that old. As of today I am 63. I still think of myself, dumb as it sounds, as being 25 or so.
I have gone back and forth on handguns. I carried a Remington Rand 1911A1 in SE Asia then when I became a cop I carried revolvers for years. Then the CC Colt. For a while all I wanted were bottom feeders, then I got old and felt better with revolvers. Now I have time and I like 'em all.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Frosty, you are right. I Actualy meant it came up in the 1960's. The actual serial number shows it was manufactured in 1969. 

MO:smt1099


----------

